# For {{BQ}}



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Hoping your day is going well!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I second that!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks (((Rita&Eric)))














Even your kindnesses are reducing me to tears. Man, it is a Kleenex week for sure.Woke up in horrific pain. Said "*crew it" and took a Librax, LOL. This is just too big. But I must be doing something right cause I'm not in pain right now and usually it only works for four hours. I took it at 6:45am..







I'm saying my calming statements and watching shoulders and breathing AND laughing at John Ashcroft. LOL whoo boy. A Good thing: Hope hubby doesn't look here or I'll wreck my surprise. I framed his beautiful picture of the WTC and letter he got from the Governor last Dec. I picked it up this afternoon and it came out really nice and I can't wait to give it to him later.Now I am also relying on laundry to distract me...







The inside pain is overwhelming so I try to just pray. I cry for only a minute at a time. I'm allowed as many minutes as I want, BUT only one at a time, AND I have to straighten up and get calm in between.







AND not in front of hubby or kids.Sooooooooo! Thanks for your love and I'm ashamed to say, keep it coming. Feeling so very teetery, if that is an actual word.Thanks so much.  BQ


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

BQ,I don't really know your story. I do know you are pain and I understand why. If ever you want to talk or post it here. I will be happy to listen and lend my shoulder for you.I really mean it!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Rita Lucy, I will add to your kind post here...((((BQ)))))) and (((((MR> BQ))))) ..........














YOU ARE LOVED














You are cherished, and you are always looked over with gentle care and concern by those around you who love you. Love can never die; love is never extinguished... it goes on and on, and is stronger than the hate and vengence of those misguided and mislead in this life. Ane there is another life of total love that we get glimpses of from time to time...hold on to that truth.. Keep your eyes to skies and the prize, and you know what that is.....You are a kind and giving person, and very sensitive, much as I am. We sensitive types take everything to our own hearts and our hearts are on bended knee and weeping. But we know that through our tears, change comes.You are changed. Some may say, wounded and not for the better after this horror. But out of the tears comes something else. You alone know what that is for you.So hang in there BQ... tomorrow will be tough...I will be in touch...God's blessings, love and care to you and all...Love, M.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Marilyn







Rita I PM'd ya. (twice lol)I'm fried.BQ


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I'm lost too, but I apprectiate you a lot, BQ. So here is my big hug to you ((((((BQ)))))) and all my best wishes.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hang in there, BQ. We're all thinking of you.







JeanG


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)




----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Hope you are doing well.I think that idea "surprise" for your hubby is awesome, I'm sure he'll love it.Jadair---


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

(((BQ))) not sure if you'll be on today but sending good stuff your way


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

{{BQ}} I finally got them today!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ and everyone today!


----------

